# Logitech z5500 + Asus Xonar U7 USB



## celsolewis (Oct 28, 2014)

I am thinking of buying a sound card (must be usb) in order to use with my newly purchased Logitech Z5500, because I want the best possible sound experience and feel the best that the speaker has to offer. I love to listen to music and watch movies. 
I'm thinking of buying ASUS Xonar U7. any suggestions? 
This card is compatible with the speakers? will exploit to the maximum?


----------



## kikicoco1334 (Oct 31, 2014)

isn't 5500 really old? those have optical AND coax so yes the U7 will work with z5500, but why would you want to get a USB sound card tho? 
the 5500 is pretty good for movies the sub if you have the right setup you can crank those suckers up and wait for the cops to show because your neighbor from 4houes down had a noise complaint


----------



## WhiteNoise (Nov 1, 2014)

My old room mate from 8 or 9 years ago had that Logitech system. It sounded pretty good at the time but I didn't like the sub. Too boomy and not near enough detail. I'm sure you will like the sound card. Should treat you right.


----------

